# Como si fuera = como si fosse?



## Jacobtm

Saudades, 

Eu gostaria de saber se a frase "Como si fuera" fica "Como se fosse" em português.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, como se fosse...


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Sim, como se fosse...


 
Sem dúvida, a forma mais comum. Eventualmente, porém, é possível dizer "como se fora" ("fora" pronuncia-se com "o fechado"), com o mesmo sentido de "como se fosse".


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

E "como se fuese", o que seria?


----------



## Carfer

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> E "como se fuese", o que seria?


 

Igual, '_como se fosse'._


----------



## Tomby

Como se fuese (verbo ir, reflexivo): _como se fosse_ 
Como si fuese (verbo ser): _como se fosse_


----------



## Carfer

Só para lembrar que a tradução _'como se fuese' (_verbo _'ir_') por _'como se fosse'_ vale apenas como tradução literal porque essa construção é muito pouco frequente em português.


----------



## Jacobtm

Então, como seria a forma mais comum de dizer "como si fuera" em português?


----------



## Outsider

Também estou confundido, Carfer. Estará a falar de algum emprego especial da expressão _como si fuera/fuese_?


----------



## Tomby

Dois exemplos em espanhol do Pretérito Imperfecto de Subuntivo:
Ir: "Se enterarían todos como se fuese/fuera sin pagar".
Ser: "Iba vestido como si fuese/fuera un pordiosero".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego e em português (_Lusiadas_, II, 25) sempre existiu o que chamam as gramáticas traicionais _*comparativas condicionais*_, nas que a comparação refere-se a uma condicional irreal que pede *fosse*. Em galego é de uso normal (com penetração moderna do subjuntivo espanhol _*fora, i. e., fuera_). 
Acredito no que diz o Carfer da progresiva perda desta construção. Um recurso menos de língua!


----------



## okporip

Jacobtm said:


> Então, como seria a forma mais comum de dizer "como si fuera" em português?


 
Já foi respondido: "como se fosse".


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> Também estou confundido, Carfer. Estará a falar de algum emprego especial da expressão _como si fuera/fuese_?


 
Acho que Carfer está a falar de _como se fosse _no sentido de "uma vez que se ia".


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Também estou confundido, Carfer. Estará a falar de algum emprego especial da expressão _como si fuera/fuese_?


 
De facto, fui muito pouco explícito. Na realidade, não me estava a referir propriamente a '_fosse_' mas sim ao uso de '_como_. A ver se clarifico.

A minha intervenção foi motivada por me ter apercebido, depois do post do Tombatossals, duma pequenina diferença ... que fazia toda a diferença na pergunta do jacob: '_*como* *se* fuese/*como* *si* fuese_'. A primeira, em que '_fuese_' é do verbo _'ser'_ e o_ 'como'_ comparativo não suscita reparo, mas a segunda, em que '_fuese_' pertence ao verbo _'ir_' e o '_como_' é causal, é de uso pouco frequente em português. Consigo imaginar alguém a dizer, por exemplo _'Como ele se fosse (embora), descansei',_ mas convenhamos que não é um uso muito comum. Mas depois lembrei-me que em espanhol se usa _'como_' em expressões que não são aceitáveis em português, do género _'Como no te vas, te haré...._' (se não te fores embora, far-te-ei ...). Era especificamente a este uso que me referia. Resumindo, parece-me que o uso de '_como_' com tempos conjuntivos é mais amplo em espanhol do que em português e julguei que deveria advertir jacob para não traduzir à letra '_como se fuese_' (verbo '_ir_'), já que a eventualidade de tal ocorrência em português não coincide com o espanhol, além de ser pouco frequente.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Acho que Carfer está a falar de _como se fosse _no sentido de "uma vez que se ia".


 
Também, é outro caso de uso pouco comum.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Como se fuese (verbo ir, reflexivo): _como se fosse_
> Como si fuese (verbo ser): _como se fosse_





Carfer said:


> A minha intervenção foi motivada por me ter apercebido, depois do post do Tombatossals, duma pequenina diferença ... que fazia toda a diferença na pergunta do jacob: '_*como* *se* fuese/*como* *si* fuese_'. A primeira, em que '_fuese_' é do verbo _'ser'_ e o_ 'como'_ comparativo não suscita reparo, mas a segunda, em que '_fuese_' pertence ao verbo _'ir_' e o '_como_' é causal, é de uso pouco frequente em português. Consigo imaginar alguém a dizer, por exemplo _'Como ele se fosse (embora), descansei',_ mas convenhamos que não é um uso muito comum.


O Jacob perguntou pela tradução da expressão _Como si fuera_. Parece-me que aqui (admitindo que este _si_ é mesmo com _i_, a conjunção, e não o pronome reflexivo _se_, com _e_) só tem cabimento o verbo _ser_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O exemplo de Camões é com o verbo *ver*:


> O grande estrondo a maura gente espanta
> *Como* espantaria *se* vissem hórrida batalha


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> O Jacob perguntou pela tradução da expressão _Como si fuera_. Parece-me que aqui (admitindo que este _si_ é mesmo com _i_, a conjunção, e não o pronome reflexivo _se_, com _e_) só tem cabimento o verbo _ser_.


 
Tem razão, mas Nightcrawler (#4) perguntou como seria _'como se fuese',_ que só pode ser o verbo _'ir'_. Quando levantei a questão, não me dei conta que esta pergunta não era do Jacobtm.


----------



## Outsider

O Nightcrawler é brasileiro. Atrevo-me a supor que escreveu _se_ em vez de _si_ por engano.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> E "como *se* fuese", o que seria?



Foi realmente por engano. Perdão.


----------

